# Getting help with drinking..



## sirux0r (1 Sep 2012)

Ever since basic training and being in the navy for a year and a half.. I have never drank so much in my life ($1 beers and free liquor at foreign ports is hard to resist) Everyone drinks and pressures you to drink it seems.
I have realized that I have a problem and I want to get help.

My friend who was in for only 5 months admitted to his COC that he had a problem and he went to rehab for a month, when he came back they released him even though he did well in rehab. 
I don't want to get released and I do want to better my life, how could I do so?
Thanks


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2012)

Released? Really? There must have been some underlying factors.

I know a former Warrant Officer who had a problem (although, this was a SERIOUS problem), the CF gave him an ultimatum: A) Clean up B) Get out. He loved his career and so he went, cleaned up his act, he was able to retain his service and when he retired, he became the LFWA Drug and Alcohol Counsellor. He's been doing so for many years, not sure where he is now but I'm sure he's still helping out the new troops as they come along.

I'm sure that if it's not out of control and they haven't given you a warning, if you approach the CoC and admit that you need help they would honour your move to reach out. So unless it was Alcohol Misconduct as defined by NDA s.97/QR&O 19.04 (Conduct Deficiency), and have been previously tried for such, there shouldn't be any reason to release you.

DAOD 5019-7 even states:



> ...
> 
> *Treatment and Rehabilitation*
> 
> ...



http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5019-7-eng.asp


----------



## klacquement (1 Sep 2012)

As far as I understand, rehab isn't a reason to get released; are you sure your friend wasn't released for another reason?

As for your main question, I have had subordinates go through similar.  This is what worked for them.

First, go to the doctor.  Your C of C doesn't need to know the reason you are going.  The doc will most likely refer you to a consellor or someone similar.  Again, your C of C doesn't need to know the reasons.

It is possible that you will be referred to rehab.  It is also possible that you will work with a counsellor locally in order to help you.  In my experience at my unit, members have only been sent away for rehab when they were either beyond local help, or if the local environment was contributing to their addiction.

Good luck with beating this, and continuing with a long career.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2012)

lacqui said:
			
		

> As far as I understand, rehab isn't a reason to get released; are you sure your friend wasn't released for another reason?
> 
> As for your main question, I have had subordinates go through similar.  This is what worked for them.
> 
> ...



The CoC does need to know.

A) You can't just disappear for a couple weeks or a month or more for treatment and when the CO asks/is asked where you've been and all he can say is: "LOL DON'T KNOW" .... it doesn't look good on anyone.

B) The CF has Medical Services and referral systems in place so that someone can receive treatment/counselling immediately (or as readily possible) whereas a standard GP, referrals can take weeks, months, or even years. 

C) It looks good on you to approach your CoC, recognizing a problem, and reaching out for help. There's more honesty and strength in reaching out than hiding and sneaking around. Ever been told about Liars and Thieves? The same concept applies.


----------



## DonaldMcL (1 Sep 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> The CoC does need to know.
> 
> A) You can't just disappear for a couple weeks or a month or more for treatment and when the CO asks/is asked where you've been and all he can say is: "LOL DON'T KNOW" .... it doesn't look good on anyone.
> 
> ...



There's no requirement for your CoC to know why you're not there. They'll receive notification that you'll be gone for xx days for medical reasons, that's it. You can offer that information, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2012)

Released after rehab? Just like that?

Hummmmm


----------



## Cdnleaf (1 Sep 2012)

As mentioned above, talk to your GP. Checking out an AA meeting in your area is a great place to start for support. All the best.


----------



## MedCorps (1 Sep 2012)

JorgSlice said:
			
		

> B) The CF has Medical Services and referral systems in place so that someone can receive treatment/counselling immediately (or as readily possible) whereas a standard GP, referrals can take weeks, months, or even years.



As mentioned we see this more often then you would guess in the Medical Service and have the tools in place to help you out.  

The fact that you have self-realized that you have a problem before someone is telling you have a problem is a good sign.  Make an appointment with your MO. If you are not happy with the time it will take to get into an MO go on sick parade. Tell him/her your concerns, be open an honest. 

Good luck and stay strong. 

MC


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Sep 2012)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> There's no requirement for your CoC to know why you're not there. They'll receive notification that you'll be gone for xx days for medical reasons, that's it. You can offer that information, but that's a personal choice.



Bob,

You are an Air Nav with 3 years in.  How many subordinates are you directly responsible for?

The chain of command is in no position to help the member (which is, after all, a large part of their raison d'etre) if they do not know what is going on.  In my experience, no soldier has ever been dis-advantaged by seeking help - in fact it is generally seen as a good thing.  Alcoholism is a disease that needs to be treated, no more, and no less.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Sep 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> Ever since basic training and being in the navy for a year and a half.. I have never drank so much in my life ($1 beers and free liquor at foreign ports is hard to resist) Everyone drinks and pressures you to drink it seems.
> I have realized that I have a problem and I want to get help.
> 
> My friend who was in for only 5 months admitted to his COC that he had a problem and he went to rehab for a month, when he came back they released him even though he did well in rehab.
> ...



Sirux0r,

First thing, well done on your part for having the parts to admit that you have a problem.

Next thing, involve your CofC.  I can't speak for the story of your mate, but there is nothing wrong with you speaking to your supervisor and getting medical help to cut out the booze.  You will be given the time to get yourself sober.  I deal with this stuff routinely and I've had soldiers seek medical treatment to address the same issue on their own before it starts impacting their work.  The other path is that it does impact your work; you get drunk, screw up, get ordered to the doctors and then start your way up the administrative ladder (which ends in release).


----------



## MeatheadMick (1 Sep 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> You are an Air Nav with 3 years in.  How many subordinates are you directly responsible for?
> 
> The chain of command is in no position to help the member (which is, after all, a large part of their raison d'etre) if they do not know what is going on.  In my experience, no soldier has ever been dis-advantaged by seeking help - in fact it is generally seen as a good thing.  Alcoholism is a disease that needs to be treated, no more, and no less.




^ Very good advice from a member who has served in all 3 Battalions of PPCLI... heed his words and seek help. Good on you for noticing the problem and wanting to deal with it. Better you than your chain of command, the MP's or other police. Your buddy who got released after 5 months must have had more than alcohol problems, or it affected the way he worked within the training system. Do yourself a favour, get the help you need, and carry on. You are not the first to suffer this problem, and you will not be the last.

Perhaps some time down the road you will have a subordinate facing the same issues, and you will be able to steer them in the right path.


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Sep 2012)

If your treatment will involve time away from work, you should be honest with your CoC. As PPCLI Guy has said, they need to know what the problem is to help you.  This honesty will likely help your CoC keep you away from the pressures you mentioned.

Your CoC may not need to know, if after seeing a counselor or doctor, that you decide to go to AA in the evenings, and it won't effect your workplace.  If this is sufficient treatment then stick with it.  If it is not, you should seek out a more aggressive approach, and your CoC will need to know.  Although your medical records are truly confidential, being an honest stand up person is likely the most important trait you can have in the military.  If you do inform your CoC, understand that you will have the magnifying glass on you, so be successful.

I will also echo the above comments about release.  I know of no one that has approached their CoC with a problem and was released after successful treatment.  There must be an underlier somewhere, and I suspect that the individual you mentioned had been in trouble a few times before; and after getting caught again, had an "epiphany" and asked for help.  The release paperwork was likely started as he was entering rehab.  It was likely too late for that individual.    

If AA is sufficient I say stick with it.  If you still find yourself in trouble, act aggressively, and seek out the necessary help.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Sep 2012)

Sirux0r,

As a CO, might I suggest you see the MO as your first step. Then you can decide how to take things from there.  

There is nothing that compells you explicitly to advise the CoC, per se.  Your CO will be advised by the MO in due course if there is an element of any directed treatment that would influence you duty employment.  MOs will not disclose specifics of your diagnosis to your CO without your explicit permission.  They will advise the CO only of the impact if there is a medical employment limitation or specific treatment resulting from the diagnosis that restricts or influences your previously unaffected duty.

As others have noted, you may wish to advise your CoC as a personal choice, and that is indeed a personal choice.  Yes, COs would much rather hear about something effecting one of their soldiers, sailors or airmen or women from the member themselves, but you should not feel as though this must e done prior to consulting the MO with your concerns.

May I also commend you on your action to address your concern and conduct in a responsible manner.  Displaying personal accountability and responsibility is something that makes COs glad to have such an individual in their unit.

I wish you all the best.

Regards, 
G2G


----------



## GnyHwy (1 Sep 2012)

:goodpost:

Bang on the money!


See your MO first, and see how it goes from there.  Your MO is not only a doctor, he is a confident person that's sole purpose is to help you be the healthiest person possible.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (1 Sep 2012)

Just tell your boss that you're going to the base hospital at Stadacona (They aren't allowed to stop you). I think you want the 5th floor if I remember correctly.


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2012)

All above is great advice.

As they say, the first step is recognizing / admitting you have a problem.

Speaking from personal experience, there are quite a few AA meetings that are available in the Halifax area. There may still be a couple that take place in Stad as well (at least there were in the 80's and 90's). The MO would more than likely have contact info. If not, check with the Stad Chapel, they may have info. They used to run a 28 day treatment program there as well during the previously referenced period.

And you can always find a referral number in the local phone directory.

I wish you well.


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2012)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> Just tell your boss that you're going to the base hospital at Stadacona (They aren't allowed to stop you). I think you want the 5th floor if I remember correctly.



I don't know a single Chain of Command in the CF that would even begin to think of, let alone attempt to, stop him.


----------



## sirux0r (16 Sep 2012)

EVERYONE! thanks for the advice!

I have been drinking for the last few weeks a bit too much still.. (maybe at work too...) and I know I have a problem.. just having anxiety about telling someone since that guy who I went to basic with got released right after he came back from rehab. I know you all told me that I won't get released but it still scares me, I'm not even done completing my QL3s package and now I may go away to rehab if I seek help...
I'm going sailing next week then back for a week then I'm gone for approx 3 months, I don't know if I can wait that long to seek help.
Is the stad hospital open during weekends?

Thanks


----------



## Occam (16 Sep 2012)

There used to be a sick parade on the weekends, but I'd be highly surprised if that's still around.

You could speak to the PA on the ship while you're at sea next week - they're bound by the same confidentiality rules that an MO is.  They might be able to expedite your visit to the hospital on your return from sea.


----------



## cupper (16 Sep 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> EVERYONE! thanks for the advice!
> 
> I have been drinking for the last few weeks a bit too much still.. (maybe at work too...) and I know I have a problem.. just having anxiety about telling someone since that guy who I went to basic with got released right after he came back from rehab. I know you all told me that I won't get released but it still scares me, I'm not even done completing my QL3s package and now I may go away to rehab if I seek help...
> I'm going sailing next week then back for a week then I'm gone for approx 3 months, I don't know if I can wait that long to seek help.
> ...



One other thing you can do, is check to see if there are AA members and meetings aboard ship. The Ship's medical staff could help with this as well.


----------

